# Fiat 2.8 re-chipped



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Thinking about having the van re-chipped........question is, has anybody else had this done, how much, where can I get the part, did you fit it yourself, has it made any difference to the fuel consumption :?: .......or was it worth it..

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just search MHF for Van Aaken, smart box, remapping, engine chip, etc. There is a massive amount of information from MHFers who have had this done. And MHF discounts, too.

I will draw to your attention to one of my posts on the pros/cons of new chip vs box:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-170329.html#170329

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Keith
Cannot help directly with this although I know sersol had his Fiat 2.8 remapped and he is thrilled with the result.

Keith

Mods...... Maybe this thread can be moved to the appropriate forum so that it gets better coverage please???


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Van Aaken, works very well.


----------



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi, got mine remapped by TB Turbos cost £400, has given me more power but not improved MPG, actually down a fraction at 22mpg now compared with25 but least its sitting at 60mph without up and down gears now

I doubt very much u will get improved MPG


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Thinking about having the van re-chipped........question is, has anybody else had this done, how much, where can I get the part, did you fit it yourself, has it made any difference to the fuel consumption :?: .......or was it worth it..
> 
> Keith


Is your engine the 156 BHP 2.8JTD?

If you use your van for towing, yes the addition of a chip is immediately apparent. You may be 1 or 2 MPH lower though and there wont be so many gear changes


----------

